# first steps



## rucito (Mar 2, 2011)

My first buttons 2.3 and 3.2gr
This is great place!
Thank you forum!


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking great rucito.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## hfywc (Mar 2, 2011)

from their weights i assume they came from gold fingers....you guys rock!


----------



## rucito (Mar 3, 2011)

They came from optocouplers -6H2111.


----------



## glondor (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice work. What devices do you find optocouplers in?


----------



## rucito (Mar 4, 2011)

glondor said:


> Nice work. What devices do you find optocouplers in?


Boards from old computing machines


----------



## Smitty (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm sorry but i can't tell if those are gold legs or did you crush and process them?

thanks


----------

